# Cosa scegliere con plasma-5 ? EGL o GLX ?

## ciro64

Ciao ... il titolo è già quasi esaustivo in merito a questa richiesta.....

ho 2 sistemi sottomano:

1) PC Desktop con cpu intel 4771, nVidia GTX 660, 16 GiB ram.

2) Un vecchio laptop "Acer" con cpu Athlon 64x2 @ 1,9 GHz, Radeon HD 3200, 3 GiB Ram.

Nel caso "1" ho i drivers proprietari nvidia (nvidia-drivers-361.28 ) e uso kde/plasma-5 usando "glx" come di default.

Nel caso "2" con gli ultimi drivers radeon ho problemi grafici difficili da descrivere usando "GLX" .... mentre can "EGL" non ho errori grafici.

Ora non so se colpa dei drivers o meno; comunque mi chiedevo quale fosse l'opzione migliore, al di là di eventuali errori fra "GLX" ed "EGL".

Il kernel è

```

$ uname -a

Linux ci74771ht 4.4.6-gentoo #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Jul 21 00:46:42 CEST 2016 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4771 CPU @ 3.50GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Le versioni sono le stesse, certo ho fatto qualche adattamento al kernel per il PC con Intel e il laptop con AMD.

Grazie per le eventuali delucidazioni  :Smile: 

----------

